# Need fly line recommendations for the surf



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Been walking Navarre Beach w/my 5wt w/floating line catching ladyfish, blues, etc. I have a couple of Scott 6 wt rods from my days fishing the rivers of northern California and would like to know what you folks would recommend in a good saltwater fly line.

thanx


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The clear intermediate lines are a good way to go. If you don't want to go with that at least get the fly line with the clear sinking tip. The full sinking lines are a littleharder to cast but it will get your flies deeper. If you don't have a stripping basket I sure recommend getting one.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

For fishing the surf, I'd say just stick with the floating line. Most of the time, it won't be more than 4 or 5 feet deep where you are fishing. I have been usingcortlandWFfloating fly line for my 8 weight.


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanx for feedback ... I've settled on getting Scientific Anglers? Mastery Series Saltwater Fly Line - Redfish.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

cortland 444 tropic plus lazer line. shoots out there real nice.


----------



## fingerlakesfishing (Jun 30, 2008)

My 2 cents....

On all my Scott rods I use Orvis lines. I have tried everything (literally)with my rods and for the Scott brand I like the Orvis. If you are set on floating line get the "Wonderline."

I use 8 wt TFO Rod for most surf conditions. I find I use sink tip more than any other line as I have found the most effective pattern for the surf to be clouser minnows. Of course if I use popper I swap over to floating. I like the Orvis Gen 3 sink tip and full sinking.

As I get into bigger fish (12 - 13 Wt rods) I like the Scientific Angler lines.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I absolutely love my Rio Bonefish lines this time of year, they have a stiff mono core for the extremely hot water temperatures we have and they come prerigged with loops on each end .. ready to attach to your backing and loop on a leader and you are ready to fish.. try them.... they are great.....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Bob Quarles (7/7/2008)*I absolutely love my Rio Bonefish lines this time of year, they have a stiff mono core for the extremely hot water temperatures we have and they come prerigged with loops on each end .. ready to attach to your backing and loop on a leader and you are ready to fish.. try them.... they are great.....


Same line that I use... Works well for me.


----------

